# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Hand Made >  Декорирование старого пианино

## МУЗА 2008

Уважаемые художники! Хочу спросить у вас совета: у меня в классе (в кабинете музыки) делают капитальный ремонт, а инструмент (пианино) внешне в очень ужасном состоянии. Хотелось бы обновить. Поделитесь опытом, пожалуйста. Как можно это сделать и какие краски использовать?  Пианино старое, послевоенное, черного цвета, местами лак растрескался, местами полировка. Заранее благодарю!!! :flower:

----------


## diatonika

Здравствуйте, у меня та же самая проблема с внешним видом инструмента...старое, черное, послевоенное. Собираемся его разобрать, зачистить наждачкой поверхности и покрасить. Жаль, что инструмент полностью не разборный...:frown:

----------


## МУЗА 2008

Да, я тоже понимаю, что надо зачистить сначала, а вот чем красить? Краска, лак, аэрозоль? Какого типа краска? Сколько слоев? Вы уже думали над этим?

----------


## Широкова Т.Ю.

*МУЗА 2008*,
 Света, Я думаю что нужен черный мебельный лак :Ha:

----------


## Arcaha

> Вы уже думали над этим?


Честно скажу у меня такое убитое пианино в кабинете, :Vah: ....что стоит скорее как.... интерьер:biggrin: открываю его только для 1-2 классов с 3 по 6 класс-уже минуса использую...так что больше беспокоюсь за музцентр....телик теперь наверное с дивиди из дома  не понесу....часов мало,сократили.......и в партию пофигистов зачислилась:biggrin:

----------


## МУЗА 2008

> у меня такое убитое пианино в кабинете


А если так

----------


## МУЗА 2008

Вот что нашла в инете
[IMG]http://*********ru/1366785m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1355521m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Elen2 (06.07.2017)

----------


## veverf

Вот такая картиночка попалась для рукодельниц.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1348353.jpg[/IMG]

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.03.2017)

----------


## МУЗА 2008

[IMG]http://*********ru/1342208m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1340160m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1327872m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Elen2 (06.07.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.03.2017)

----------


## shoymama

http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/imag...o/118364_1.jpg

http://fs1.mg.ru/000/001/387/500_500...9a0f4596c8.jpg

Вот еще примерчик. У меня та же проблема  :Aga:

----------


## petrovna2106

Мне голубенькое с нотками понравилось.
С тряпочным чехлом - нет, на шторы похоже.

Света, делай голубенькое. Краски подобрать, сверху лак. Не думаю, что звуковое качество сильно ухудшится, тем более что пианино престарое.
Это только Страдивари над составом лака мучился, а у нас по-быстрому...

----------


## Mazaykina

Девчата, я конечно, не спец, но мне кажется, что тут просто так краской не повазюкаешь! 
Я сегодня- завтра позвоню специалисту, он работает в реставрационной фирме, как раз с фортепиано, спрошу у него, что можно, а что нельзя делать.

----------


## pedagog

> Мне голубенькое с нотками понравилось.
> С тряпочным чехлом - нет, на шторы похоже.


:smile:Согласна! Мой взгляд тоже голубое притянуло... В песочных оттенках эт идея также была бы симпатична...

----------


## elena beautifull

я на работе обклеила самоклейкой под светлое дерево. Качество звука не пострадало. А насчет покраски, помню. как-то в квартирном вопросе реставрировали старый инструмент, покупали специальную краску- то ли негрозин, то ли еще как-то, но то, что первая часть слова- негро, это точно. Это краска специальная для фортепиано.

----------

Elen2 (06.07.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.03.2017)

----------


## petrovna2106

http://forum.woodtools.ru/index.php?topic=6362.0
http://www.woman.ru/home/Interior/thread/3961604/

http://forum.homeideas.ru/thread2403.html

http://deco-strasti.narod.ru/2007/04_2007.html  !

----------


## МУЗА 2008

> Света, делай голубенькое. Краски подобрать, сверху лак. Не думаю, что звуковое качество сильно ухудшится, тем более что пианино престарое.
> Это только Страдивари над составом лака мучился, а у нас по-быстрому...


Мне обещали салатовые стены... В принципе мне тоже понравилось голубенькое. Просто и со вкусом. Будет зеленое с белым:biggrin: 
Вопрос: какими красками по составу красить? Не гуашью ведь, наверное.

----------


## МУЗА 2008

> http://deco-strasti.narod.ru/2007/04_2007.html !


Что-то через чур...  :Ha: 
Хотя,  кое-что можно взять.

----------


## petrovna2106

> Что-то через чур.


Мне эта позолота совсем не нравится. До нее было куда как лучше. ИМХО

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Однажды  я  по быстрому перед  коммисией  вынуждена  была  обновить  Пианино  черное. Затертости покрасила гуашью и  залачила  лаком  для  волос... К  концу  года  все  равно   стерлось. А  вот масленной одна  знакомая   затирала  потертости, так  и  лак  не  помог, все  время  ( месяцев 5 )! пачкалось... Видемо  какаята  краска  масленная  старо-левая!
Меня  вот  удивило  пианино  в  ткане. прикольно  и  пыль  не  видно. Самниз с  органжой конечно  спорный, я  бы  не  празднике  обязательно  каблуком  цепанулась... Но  дома  прикольно. Мне  напомнило  оно  занятия   давноооо у  пегагога  по  фортепьяно  дома. Она  своего  "немца" укутывала  в  одеяла--что  бы  соседям  не  мешать!  Расписные  ФОНО смотрятся  как  музыкальные  шкатулочки. тоже  нравится. В принципе  все  зависит  от  интерьера   зала  или  комнаты, какой  стиль, какая  цветовая  гамма... Черное  конечно  меня  всегда  убивало, мне  по наследству  досталось    укращенное  пластиковыми  вензелями....

----------


## Fakir

> Вот что нашла в инете
> [IMG]http://*********ru/1366785m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/1355521m.jpg[/IMG]


оболденно класно я в восторге от зелёненького ф-но с цветочками :Ok:

----------


## Fakir

Я никак не решусь декорировать свой инструмент, жалко полировку, она у меня как-то пока ещё целая

----------


## МУЗА 2008

*Побывала вчера в Царском Селе. Естественно не смогла пройти мимо музыкальных инструментов.*
*Этот инструмент из Лицея, где учился А.С. Пушкин.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1400263m.jpg[/IMG]
*Эти из Александровского дворца*.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1386951m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1388999m.jpg[/IMG]
*А это из Екатерининского дворца.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/1390023m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1377735m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Elen2 (06.07.2017)

----------


## Шураша

Набрал в Google "покрасить пианино"....куча ссылок и советов, выбирайте подходящий.

----------


## МУЗА 2008

Спасибо! :flower: 
Девочки! Зайдите СЮДА.

----------

Elen2 (06.07.2017)

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Муза! Спасибо, закинула  себе  в  капилку! девченкам  в  сады  подкину. может пригодится!

----------


## МУЗА 2008

> девченкам в сады подкину. может пригодится!


И Вам, спасибо! Может, кто идею подкинет...

----------


## elena-perla

> в партию пофигистов зачислилась


Знакомая ситуация! Я для работы специально ноутбук купила. Влезла в кредит. А теперь по причине "вступления" в ту же партию ноут оставляю дома. Не хочу раскидывать бисер перед свиньями. Хотя, еще не знаю, кому я делаю хуже...

----------


## Гриничка

Да вот раньше настоящие шедевры делали!

----------


## л-л-л

> Вот что нашла в инете


А что, звук у пианино уже совсем никого не интересует? У инструмента есть своя аккустика, а его просто так, обычной краской????

----------


## pedagog

> , а его просто так,


ПРОСТО ТАААААК!!! (Это эмоции после выхода на работу - оглядевшись на все эти задри.. заша..-предметы в кабинете музыки, узнав об увольнении 4 коллег...)

----------


## An-na

добрый вечер! такие дебаты! аж с 2010 года. покрасили?
я свое не долго думая так сделала: [IMG]http://*********org/2458144m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## olio

> добрый вечер! такие дебаты! аж с 2010 года. покрасили?
> я свое не долго думая так сделала: [IMG]http://*********org/2458144m.jpg[/IMG]


Класс! А мне для дома чехол тканевый бы подошел. Думаю справилась бы с пошивом.Может кто уже пробовал подобное,расскажите, поделитесь советом. Сколько ткани нужно и т.п. )

----------


## Баха

> добрый вечер! такие дебаты! аж с 2010 года. покрасили?
> я свое не долго думая так сделала: [IMG]http://*********org/2458144m.jpg[/IMG]


Ой, мое пианино очень похоже на ваше, тоже перекрашено в белый, но декор (из декоративного плинтуса) покрашен в серебристый цвет
https://yadi.sk/i/xrg7r-txYyFhf

----------


## olgazbr

> Ой, мое пианино очень похоже на ваше, тоже перекрашено в белый, но декор (из декоративного плинтуса) покрашен в серебристый цвет
> https://yadi.sk/i/xrg7r-txYyFhf


Класс, очень красиво!!! Мне нравится, когда декупаж используют в реставрировании. Так же можно любую вещи украсить и обновить.
Мне очень понравился вот такой вариант, типа состаренное дерево, очень круто! )

----------


## Rimma Gricenko

Очень оригинально! Одежда для фортепиано.  :Tender:

----------


## татуся

ДА!!!
БРаво!!!
Спасибо за новые идеи!!!

----------


## Nata-tata

> добрый вечер! такие дебаты! аж с 2010 года. покрасили?
> я свое не долго думая так сделала: [IMG]http://*********org/2458144m.jpg[/IMG]


Нереально круто. даже не задумывалась что можно освежить инструментик. Под ремонт как раз, а то выбивается.

----------


## gulya.gulyazena

Круто невозможно! Как раз занимаюсь декупажем. Такие свежие идеи подбросили.
Спасибо. Особенно, нравится чехол сшитый, для пианино. И белое с веточками....
Класс! Но, чтобы перекрасить, лучше старый лак снять. Качество будет отменное.

----------


## Bella25

Можно обновить инструмент при помощи грунта и меловых красок.

----------

